# DIY power steering assist for JD 950 question



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi.. does anyone here have any experience with building their own Power Steering Assist? I Bought a 950 without and soon learned that I needed it and am so far too cheap to buy a Jackson unit and thought I might try to build one myself this winter. If anyone has heard of an alternative and less expensive unit; please let me know that too. Thanks, D~


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That could prove to be an interesting winter project!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

ah, why make one? just get one from Hoye.

Your JD-950 is really a Yanmar tractor anyways. All of the Yanmar OE PS units bolt right on in place. 

Hoye offers 2 ways to do this ...

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/PSC-178.htm

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/PS-KIT.htm 
(click on links for write-ups & reviews) 

PS, Your tractor manual can be found under the manuals section too.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> ah, why make one? just get one from Hoye.
> 
> Your JD-950 is really a Yanmar tractor anyways. All of the Yanmar OE PS units bolt right on in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Bmaverick! Have you happened to have used this product by any chance or anyone you know that has? Or anybody else who might wanna jump in here with some experience with this? I was previously looking at the Jackson which is almost exactly TWICE the price and you have to replace the whole steering column. Price alone really got me; maybe cause I (thought) I should be able to do it for much less. Anything you got I will appreciate hearin; thanks again, Walt~


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

A good neighbor up the road form my last farm put the Hoye PS on his JD650. Took less than an hour. John was very pleased with it because he could then operate the FEL lifting and turn the wheels before moving away. My JD850-like machine has no FEL, and I've not needing any PS as of yet. Not sure if my arms are that strong or I'm just use to a little motion and then turning the wheel. 

A tractor with a FEL should have some steering assist. All the loaded weight in the bucket and elevated would make steering a bear.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

thanks for the secondhand testimonial!,,, much appreciated for sure! Bout the only question I forgot to ask about this tractor before I made a long distance commitment to buy and didn't think about it again till I was half way home with it was; "does it have PS"? ,,, and didn't notice JUST HOW MUCH I NEED IT till I tried maneuvering around trees in my woodlot (WHERE IT WILL SPEND MOST OF IT'S WORK LIFE!!) Wish I could hear from somebody who has had experience with both the Hoye and the Jackson,,, or (MAYBE) another alternative add on unit. Thanks again bmaverick


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

When looking at the Hoye's images and the JD PS cylinder up near the left wheel, they look so identical. 

Like you had mentioned, the price for a JD kit, the price of a Jackson kit or the Hoye kit is the comparison. 

The Hoye can do the whole kit or just the cylinder piston up by the left front wheel. Thus, you can DIY with the other needed parts to source locally.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

.....my original thought had been to use an add on ELECTRIC unit. Even though some think that it would not have enough torque, I am still toying with that idea. Can't imagine that this little tractor would experience any more weight/stress than a pre- 1950's delivery truck or American made "luxury" car. Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

From a previous post, you stated that your tractor had a FEL. If you load up the bucket, you are going to have plenty of weight on the front end. The power steering went out on my '57 case backhoe and it was almost impossible to steer without the power steering with a load in the bucket. Something to think about.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dragonslayr said:


> .....my original thought had been to use an add on ELECTRIC unit.


Got any links or brands to look at? Would the battery and/or alternator need to be upgraded? 

WOW, after hitting the websearch, all of the EV and hybrid EV vehicles use them. The market since the 1990s has hit over 50% and climbing. 

For a mere $150, one can get them for a Prius in the aftermarket. The question is, how does one install such a thing? 

hmm. Price for electric isn't bad, but all the work you must do ... 
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=nboard&th=1018741 

There are some interesting points made all down that tread. 1. The automotive EPS units have PLASTIC gears in them and strip when added to a tractor and using a FEL. No problems if all the tractor is doing is mowing. Thus, no front end loads. 2. The amperage amount is VERY HIGH to power the system. 

*NOT all the EPS are build cheap like above, read below !!! *

There is a guy using a beefier EPS for his CUT tractor. with FEL Cost = $35. 
https://ls1tech.com/forums/suspensi...ail-safe-no-ebay-module-no-caster-issues.html 
Read that thread, the guy got it working really nice! 
Post #28 
"... I have posted a couple times for information on this thread re using one of waids EPAS $35 units (electric power assist steering) for a 4wd Mitsubishi tractor with a front loader. These things are a bear to steer especially if the bucket is loaded. ...... " 

Those posts are from March 2017. So, just maybe those folks are still around there. 
The guy goes by Pacer1980. He even posts pix of the tractor work. 

Start at the first posting and go thru all of it. Even from the other guys with performance cars. It has great info.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey again,,, I fell off the map for a bit because of whitetail season here in Michigan and didn't have much time for my JD PS project BUT I did dive into some cogitating while sitting in a tree stand and did take the time to measure below the steering wheel and discovered what I knew I would; simply not enough room for the EPSA without moving almost all of the gauges, relays, etc. That wouldn't have been so bad BUT with the idea of PLASTIC GEARS and I closed it up and headed back to the woods to and called Hoye. Problem there is that they did NOT want to sell just parts but COMPLETE KIT ONLY!! AND the Cylinder was back-ordered and it was a minimum of three months out. That might have been ok but the idea that I couldn't buy just the few necessary components and make my own mounting bracket kinda all stacked up so I went another direction and have now received all but one of the parts and am now trying to get the time to build the bracket while I wait for the final missing piece, (which I could ALSO manufacture if I had to). I will post again as soon as this all starts to come together. Thank you again bmaverick for all the great information and didn't mean to leave you hangin after all your research!!!!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Tonight, I was browsing the YTOG photo archive. A member named Alex has a YM1300. He did a step-by-step of upgrading to power-steering using a Wolverine hydraulic steering kit. 

Also, there was talk about Maverick Power Steering kits too. No connection to my user name here.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

thanks bmaverick lost this post for a couple of days but glad it's back,,, sumthins up with my puter; I guess?? I searched but could not locate Alex's posts but I did find some good stuff on yur namesake site. I am ALSO having trouble with same COMPUTER not recognizing my stupidphone; so can't yet post pics but certainly hope to get to the bottom of that well soon and will hopefully post some kind of progress soon. Thanks again, W~


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

For the computer, go get the CCleaner software. It's the first item of defense to use. When installing, opt out of having either MacFee or Chrome loaded. 

Close out all programs. 

Do the ANALYZE and then the RUN CLEANER. 

If you are somewhat computer savvy, you can tic-off the boxes on the left side. At the bottom of that tic-off column is ADVANCED. Do the Windows Event Logs, Old Prefetch Data. None others in that area. Under System I tick-off all, but the last 3. The others are default. Then in the Applications tab, the column will change. Not sure what browsers you use, but tic-off everything BUT Saved PW and Saved Form info. 

After the CLEANING, log-off and login. 

There are other tools in the FREE version, but without knowing computer techie stuff, It would be a bit long to discuss here I like version 5.55 as the format is a techie layout. The newer version is more for folks with less techie skills. 

Should any virus or malware or spyware from websites load stuff on the computer, this CLEANER will flush out their junk and activities. I run this at least once per week minimum. 

Not sure what to do with the smarty phone. I'm still on the flip-phone tech. Why? I know of people killed do to the use of the device at the wrong place at the wrong time on the highways. Sure laws are in place, but it still doesn't stop it one bit. Best not to have it.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

ditto to the stupid phone behavior...I use my phone as a PHONE and DIRECTORY and for the CAMERA, which I use to record equipment data; model and serial #'s, etc. I sure have to tolerate waayy too much of the nonsense in my area for sure!! Anyway; Thanks for the PC tips too. I DO use CC currently so not sure but am workin my way toward a fix. I DOI NOT much like "Chrome" but realize that for certain programs I MUST!.. I had forgotten to try this Forum in Google Chrome.


----------



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello again with at least (PART) of the promised update. I did FINALLY manage to collect all the necessary components and manufacture what I couldn't purchase and have installed and have done some limited testing. There are still a couple of bugs to work out, (mostly stabilizing hydraulic lines so they don't stress the valve on the cylinder) but I can NOW use FEL AND STEER!!! I managed to locate a cylinder which is pretty much the same as the Hoye and a "Brand" (flow control) because Hoye would NOT sell parts for their system individually and they had parts back ordered and could not ship for something like a minimum of 90 days. I am still experiencing the impossibility of transferring photos of my particular version of the setup but I built a huge bracket on the Port side to anchor the cylinder and to mount the control valve, (which created a clearance issue with the lines but looks clean). Appreciate all the input and advice and I WILL get some pics transferred somehow soon, Walt~


----------

